# Ym1601d



## Seezer (May 20, 2010)

Is the size on the 3 point for the YM1601d cat o or cat 1?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

category 1


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

By the way.......welcome to the forum!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, love these forums!


----------

